# Good fast Grippy grass tire?



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a super fast clincher (preferably tubeless ready) tire that can handle Both fast hardpacked/ thin grass on straighter fast courses, AND slippery/thick grass on tight twisty courses with confidence. I don't care about anything else. I have some tubular fangos for all other conditions. So far I'm thinking Clement LAS (tubeless), vittoria XN, or challenge XS. But can the file tread tires with aggressive sides handle slippery, twisty grass course ideally? Or am I looking for a different tread pattern?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd go with the Clement. The other two don't have much of a side knob, which will be a limiting factor on those twisty courses you mentioned.


----------



## scrub (May 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if the new Kenda Slant 6 would work in this situation? I fondled them at the Raleigh Midsummer event this year and they seemed pretty nice.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

Specialized Trigger


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah yeh, the new specialized tire! I should check the trigger out.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Speedmax. File, more or less, with side knobs before everyone else was doing it.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

What you guys have to remeber, is I need a tubeless tire. So my only file tread options are the Clement LAS and the specialized Trigger. My main question is, will the file tread with agressive edges work well?


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

Are the Specialized tires made for tubeless? The site doesn't mention that.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

JeffS said:


> Are the Specialized tires made for tubeless? The site doesn't mention that.


All Specialized cross tires Are 2bliss ready and compatible with notices bead socket tech. Im probably gonna get the tracer pro. Easiest to get for me..


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Wyker said:


> What you guys have to remeber, is I need a tubeless tire. So my only file tread options are the Clement LAS and the specialized Trigger. My main question is, will the file tread with agressive edges work well?


You only mentioned tubeless ready as a preference, not a requirement. I haven't tried to set up any of the ritcheys tubeless but the beads seem a little on the loose/easy to mount side so I don't think they would be a good option.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Kenda Small Block 8, 700x32 or 700x35.


----------



## imba_pete (Oct 19, 2008)

*Clement LAS*

I think it is a great file tread, with bigger diamond knobs as you near the side, and nice big cornering knobs. The same corner knobs as on their PDX mud tire. Big and fat compared to others, gets lots of rubber on the ground for max grip as well as ability to run pretty low pressure for a clincher. People say it works well tubeless too. Soon to be available in tubular as well.


----------

